# Setting strong color?



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

What should I soak a new red, white and blue striped knit T-shirt in to set the color? I don't want the red to bleed onto the white. I keep thinking soaking it in salt water but can't remember for sure. Does anyone know?


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

You can either soak it in salt water or vinegar water. Either one will set the color. I'd give it at least half an hour, in the COLD solution, then let dry (or dry it in the dryer) before washing.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try soaking it in some salt water first!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Vinegar works really well to set color. Think about dying Easter eggs when you were a kid - foodcolor and vinegar in the water set the colors on the eggs.


----------

